# International City



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello,

I've been offered a position with paid accommodation within International City. I've read a big supermarket type thing exists and some restaurants. 

Does anyone live here with any input what to do there, I am coming from the UK but understand and hoping to play some rugby with the exiles but it looks as though I'm going to be miles from anywhere!

Does it still smell like poop?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The place is a **** hole, I wouldn't live there if you paid me. Dragonmart is the only reason to go anywhere near it.


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

It's all they'll offer in the early stages :-( or al warqa’a which is right next to it.

When you say... it sucks, is it just a dull area to be? Or is it the fact that it's the dregs of the area?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

International City is most people's last choice of area to live. It really is cheap seats. The 'supermarket' you are referring to is Dragonmart, a huge mall of Chinese imports which is the only reason to go anywhere near that area.

If your employer is putting you there, it is simply because it is the cheapest place in town.

There have been several previous threads about International City, so I suggest you do a search to get more info.
-


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> International City is most people's last choice of area to live. It really is cheap seats. The 'supermarket' you are referring to is Dragonmart, a huge mall of Chinese imports which is the only reason to go anywhere near that area.
> 
> If your employer is putting you there, it is simply because it is the cheapest place in town.
> 
> ...


Alot of the threads are 2+ years old, I was hoping miraculously it got better


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dwhyte85 said:


> Alot of the threads are 2+ years old, I was hoping miraculously it got better


 Sadly not. There are more cafes in the area, but a certain amount of crime too apparently.
-


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Sadly not. There are more cafes in the area, but a certain amount of crime too apparently.
> -


Unfortunately with the 'package' i have, they've only given 3500dhs a month accommodation, my basic could be used to boost it up and go nearer Dubai but at 25, getting rid of debts, self-improvement with professional quals and hopefully a bit of rugby are my current goals.

So I assume it still smells like poo?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Mate, they are selling you short on the accommodation package. 

International city is miles out so you are going to need a car if you are to play rugby in Dubai. Forget having a pint out there and a taxi to and from town is going to skin you over time. 

Dragon Mart is kinda amusing on first visit, it's tedious and annoying after that. Also International City is going from bad to worse, Nakheel has practically given up on the place and it's always going to smell from the sewage plant.

With regards to your aims and job, the benchmark in Dubai for professionals in most industries is well low, I'd hope for Doctors and Engineers it's the same, but for the most part it's a developing country, as are the standards. Guess what I'm trying to say is you don't come to Dubai to improve your skill-set or career, so that leaves money and lifestyle.

If the job offer is not adequate enough to furnish you with these, and taking into account what your sacrificing back home, them sadly I'd pass on the job. 

You don't need that much of a disposable income to have fun here but at the same time it's no place to be just making do.


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Cheers for the response.

In terms of the accommodation, I am free to move out and put my basic towards the allowance and move-in but I need somewhere to stay when I get there, I think that's the problem. If it's a poop hole then... I'll strongly consider moving out but the issue of the 'cheques' is catching me out, I wont get the allowance in 3 monthly bursts and it'll be used towards the current accommodation meaning it's a bit harder to get out of IC to a nice 1 br.

That said, the learning side of things isn't so bad, i'm a geek and read from books - having been looking after my Mum who was terminally ill for 5 years from cancer I never had time to myself, this is kind of a bit of that with some sight seeing and... to have some life experience and to put the job title for this current role on my CV. In terms of my current position, I'm an IT Manager but I'm a bit young - this experience will help me.

I think IC will be a very short term thing, i'd rather do a room share further in - I have even more disposable that way and that looks to be my plan now!

Don't get me wrong... my salary is not exactly epic, the housing allowance is minimal and i do get a car, phone and laptop but it's something I want to do for personal reasons as well as financial reasons, bearing in mind that if i live in IC or a room share after I get settled I am able to pretty much save £1300.00 a month or put that towards debts, in the UK I am lucky to have £300.00 spare!

Rugby will be an issue, I don't mind not drinking for rugby training but after the matches I wouldn't mind a swift beer!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You might find, you can not put back quite as much as you would like. My one year stint turned into 2 as I needed a bit of a reality check on living here and the costs. They dont take tax out of your check, but the money comes back into the uae through other methods. 

Good luck on your move and check dubizzle. You may very well find a room share right off the bat so you dont have to live out there. I hear its worse then discovery garden and this place is a glorified labor camp so can only imagine.


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

What sort of things come out - you've got me worried now :-(

I've budgeted 600dhs for food pcm, 3500 is my accommodation allowance but at this rate will put 1500 towards it. Car, phone, laptop (10gb data allowance on phone) all paid for by employer.

It should leave me a bit to save, i hope?!

I have checked dubizzle and on first pay check, ex-employer dosh they owe me - I think i'll be off-ski elsewhere and a room share.

Has anybody had first hand experience in IC recently?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Fair enough, sounds like you have your head screwed on. Seriously I'd forget about IC, as mentioned check Dubizzle for house and flat shares. Obviously you need somewhere to live as soon as you land so take a serviced apartment for 1-3 months. These are more costly than normal apts but cheap in the long run if it prevents you making a mistake like living in IC for a year.


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well, the company are funding so I'd guess they'll pay up 3 months, I'll save my wages and do it that way (get out, then pocket the accommodation costs). In the long run I'll end up saving more and not being scared to go outside


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

I like discovery Gardens, it's cheap close to the mall and grocery, Jebel Ali club is down the street, 800 sq ft. studio is going for 25-35k getting cheaper all the time


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

I would say avoid Discovery Gardens. I stayed there for around a month then moved out. The only reason it is cheap is because of the High voltage lines that are 2-5 meters next to the buildings. Some scientists say it causes cancer, and this is the reason why accommodation is cheap there. Plus it is an empty area, no grocery, stores, activities in that area


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Some scientists say a lot of things, that aside it's not a bad place there are plenty of places on the other end of the complex....if your scared


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

dwhyte85 said:


> Unfortunately with the 'package' i have, they've only given 3500dhs a month accommodation, my basic could be used to boost it up and go nearer Dubai but at 25, getting rid of debts, self-improvement with professional quals and hopefully a bit of rugby are my current goals.
> 
> So I assume it still smells like poo?




bro... enjoy yourself... do a 6 month lease... and if you dont like it... simply move!!! theres alot of places here, and when you are settled down you will know the country... cuz i guarantee u, you can find a place costing you the same within the Greens/dubai marina area...

but yo, your 25, so its not that big of a deal... im pretty sure u aint got kids or nothin... so f it.... try it out.... to top that off... its not that bad dude... your still like 10 minutes from the heart of the city... so its all gravy baby


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out Discovery Gardens - it is close to Ibn Battuta Mall and The Metro. Couple of stops from The Marina,beach etc. You can manage without a car. Much better location. Big apartments within your budget. You can get a Studio apartment for 35k a year payable with 12 cheques / 1 bed 45k 12 cheques. Maybe even less if you negotiate hard. IC is horrible. There is lots of bachelor sharing there - 1 beds with 8+ people living in it, this has caused major problems with the sewage system out there and no-one cares. Nakheel have given up on the place. Another option is Jumeirah Lake Towers - 1 metro stations and footbridges over to the Marina (Mall, Restaurants, Bars, Beach, Hotels). It is more western expat area than IC. You can an apartment there in your budget.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try to get outside of what is low income housing and just do a room share in the better area. If I could move and pay some out of pocket, there is NO way I would live in DG. My building has five westerners in apartments, in the entire buiding. That is out of like ?? 60 apartments. There are buses everywhere bringing in the jumper guys. As the prices go lower, the area gets even worse. 

I wouldnt want anyone to actually pick this place if they had options.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

dwhyte85 said:


> What sort of things come out - you've got me worried now :-(
> 
> I've budgeted 600dhs for food pcm, 3500 is my accommodation allowance but at this rate will put 1500 towards it. Car, phone, laptop (10gb data allowance on phone) all paid for by employer.
> 
> ...



Dhs 600 a month for food?? That's just over GBP 100. Unless you plan to stay in every night and eat lentils that really isn't enough. I presume this sum is for supermarket shopping so includes toiletries, cleaning producst etc - all of which are not cheap.

For Dhs 3,500 a month (or a little extra), you should be able to share an apartment, somewhere like JLT or the nicer parts of Deira. Even Disco Gardens is better than IC. If you live in IC you really won't have a great experience of Dubai.

Ignore what one poster has said about it being 10 minutes away from the 'heart of Dubai'. 1) there is no real centre and 2) it is more than 10 minutes away from anywhere.
-


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not restricted to 600dhs but I don't want to be wasting money, especially not on food.

The issue I'm going to have is what my company can organise me, what I want will come into it, they are going to evaluate the risk of paying out money and I guess IC is less risky in that sense. I am awaiting an e-mail or a call back, I have asked about a flat share and have been proactive by posting on Dubizzle.

I could stick it out for a few months if it's not so great but... I'll await response from the guy at the other end, maybe he knows of a flat share going.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I appreciate that you are planning to move to Dubai ot save money, but the city has a lot to offer and you simply will not get the benefit if you are so restricted on cash. We have stunning restaurants (fortunately many are very cheap too), bars, activities etc. Bear in mind that alcohol is very expensive. A beer in a bar is on average Dhs 35 (although there are cheaper - as well as more expensive - places).

Whilst we may sound negative, we are telling you the truth about life in Dubai. 
-


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

It's good to have an objective opinion, I have no doubt I will be bored out of my brains at some points - especially if I am out miles away from anything going on and will end up spending money on silly things and probably more on food.

Then again if i'm close to the _heart_ of Dubai it may be as bad with me wasting money on too much socialising.

I am tempted to call my new boss, but I have time to try sort it out myself... I shouldn't need to rely on them, but not happy they've put my in the Corby of Dubai.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It`s way worse than Corby LOL!! Good Luck, I don`t know anyone that lives there although I have been there many times to the Chinese supermarket and also to Dragon Mart. The population of IC appears to be mainly Chinese/Indian/Pakistani. If you`re company actually give you the 3500 in your hand each month you could probably rent in IC and still have change. Elphaba is completely spot on to advise you to be more realistic when assessing your outgoings as Dubai has a way of getting your cash without taxing you directly, it`s not a cheap place to live and not a pleasnat place to live cheaply.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I agree with other posters that a flat or villa share might be the way to go for you if you are on a budget. You may have to pay a share of the Elec, Water, Internet and TV but will be alot cheaper than having to pay it all yourself. And you will have company so wont feel like you need to go out in the evenings. Most places you will get your own bathroom and share a kitchen. Check out Dubizzle.com. You will find something for dhs.3500 a month in a nice area. If you like the beach look at rooms for rent in Jumeriah Beach Residence.


----------



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

I wouldnt move from the UK to Dubai & live in IC. 2 years ago when i first moved here and IC was quite new i looked at a few apartments up there and found one we liked. I told my boss who asked if i minded him having a look before we handed over any cash. Thank god he did!! When we got up there if was 2-3 feet in sewage. My boss actually there and then increased my housing allowance so that we could move elsewhere! (Bearing in mind the prive of properties 2 yrs ago!) Thats how bad it is, i wouldnt wish my worst enemy live there!! We visited Dragonmart a couple of weeks back and IC really is disgusting!!!!


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Dhs 600 a month for food?? That's just over GBP 100. Unless you plan to stay in every night and eat lentils that really isn't enough. I presume this sum is for supermarket shopping so includes toiletries, cleaning producst etc - all of which are not cheap.
> 
> For Dhs 3,500 a month (or a little extra), you should be able to share an apartment, somewhere like JLT or the nicer parts of Deira. Even Disco Gardens is better than IC. If you live in IC you really won't have a great experience of Dubai.
> 
> ...




LOL yo... but lentils are pretty damn good... especially from Ravi


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

I've spoken to my boss, they re-assure me that where they'll find will not be that bad... watch this space


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I don't know. 
The guy has a car already. 
I wouldn't be offended if he decided to try IC because it's cheap.
Of course dwhyte will probably want to move after a month or two... 
But so what? He's 25. Life is about making decisions and hanging around long enough to find out how you did.
And it's not SO expensive to eat out if you know where to go.
My budget is 100dhs/day and that includes whatever supermarket trips and nights out for booze.
Some days may be higher and some lower. The beauty is that you really can spend 20dhs/day on food. Not the best quality food or best for you, but lentils and PB&J are what us younguns should be eating before we start getting paid like the big boys.
Good luck man. And if you give me a shout when you get here I'll gladly buy you a pint.


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

xpatusa said:


> I don't know.
> The guy has a car already.
> I wouldn't be offended if he decided to try IC because it's cheap.
> Of course dwhyte will probably want to move after a month or two...
> ...



I'll hold you to a drink and good response, I'm not quite on a big boys salary :clap2:

I've been told that it's really not that bad and half of our employees are there, so it maybe areas that are worse than others.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Employee welfare isn't all that prevalent here in Dubai, he's telling you it's not that bad because if you go there it's the easiest option for them as a company. And all IC is IC, there are no "good or bad" parts.

Also there are a lot less Dubai high rollers than you think (though there are few muppets that still try and pretend) most people are doing ok but just that and trying to help out with realistic options for you.


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

They've told me...



> I can also understand your concerns for accommodation, we will probably look in Al Warqa’a. This is the other side of the highway from International city, in the 2 years I have lived there I can say that I have never smelt poo in the air.


The company are all English and most of them apparently live around there. Fingers crossed it wont be a poophole. For my age and my needs - I'm not looking for much but wading through poo is probably pushing me!


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

dwhyte85 said:


> They've told me...
> 
> 
> 
> The company are all English and most of them apparently live around there. Fingers crossed it wont be a poophole. For my age and my needs - I'm not looking for much but wading through poo is probably pushing me!


Tobe on safe side, sign a 3 months contracts in International City. IF you like it after those 3 months, sign a full year contract, if not then move. But regardless of what we all say,you will need to come to Dubai to determine if it meets your expectation or you want something else. So go for a 3 months test in IC then based on it plan your next move


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of your input, suck it and see I guess is really the way it has to go.

Hope to meet some of you, if anyof you have a game of rugby or watch footie, probably see you about 

P.S






haha


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I do not understand why you still want to live all the way out at IC when you can live in much better areas for your budget. Our advise has been a bit wasted really.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Agre Wanda, whats the point of asking advice if you don`t want it lol!!


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Agre Wanda, whats the point of asking advice if you don`t want it lol!!


He is listening to my advice. And Mido's and Mo's too.
You two weren't the only ones who chimed in on this topic...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

So you would be quite happy to go and live in IC then xpatusa?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

felixtoo2 said:


> so you would be quite happy to go and live in ic then xpatusa?


*no way!!!*


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well that was my point exactly. nobody that lives in Dubai would consider living there. Heck the silver Emirates Audi drivers would have some fun finding you in that maze!!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Well that was my point exactly. nobody that lives in Dubai would consider living there. Heck the silver Emirates Audi drivers would have some fun finding you in that maze!!!


There are a great many people actually in Dubai, that would be more then happy to live there rather then the awful places they live. It truly is about what your used to in your home country and what you see as an improvement in life. I have a number of low income acquitances that I have met here. Good people, just live a very different way and different lifestyle then the western expats.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Jynx, this thread is for the benefit of a western expat isn`t it so therefore my comment was pretty accurate. Would you want to live there? You don`t even like DG and it is in a whole different league from IC.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You never can tell... could have roots not from the uk and is just another transplant  

And I hate living in disco ghetto


----------



## dwhyte85 (Jul 26, 2010)

wandabug said:


> I do not understand why you still want to live all the way out at IC when you can live in much better areas for your budget. Our advise has been a bit wasted really.


It's not a matter of ignoring or wasting what i've been told... it's what is being set up for me, I have to trust me employer slightly - as they're from the UK and I've voiced my concerns already, all I can do *at the moment* is hope that they've found somewhere less rubbish. My boss is looking to house me near where they are so I have people nearby I know, that makes sense?

In my contract it states satisfactory housing/accommodation or allowance to find it, unfortunately I do not have the up-front money to get housing whilst in the UK. 

Nothing has been wasted, I know what to expect... that means my expectations wont be too shattered when I get there.

Like i've said all along, it could be a 3 month thing whilst I look to move out. 

Thanks for your input, not ignored and has been taken on-board, best not to get too emotional about it... I would love to be in different areas but when i'm not in DubaiI can't make those sorts of decisions - I really have to rely on employer at the moment. 

If it's terrible, I will reconsider on arrival - that's all I can do at the moment, they will be sending me photos of the inside, outside and surrounding area - when received will post them.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I like your attitude dwhyte85. 

You have had the facts, processed them and so you'll come with eyes wide open. Best we give you the negatives so you won't be overly disappointed when you arrive. Far better than giving you an image of rainbows and unicorns.

Good luck. 
-


----------

